# What power source to use with Lenz set 100



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
What power supply would you suggest for the Lenz set 100? I would need output of 18-22 volts and 5 amps. Suggestions?


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

I use a 15A 24V regulated power supply for my DIgitrax 8 amp system. There is a turn pot to adjust the voltage. I have mine set at about 19.5 volts. I think it will go as low as 18v. Here is a link. Only $24, or less

http://amzn.com/B00ANFJ26U


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Make sure that power unit is in an enclosure as live line voltage is available for someone to touch (think children).


----------

